
Pacman in clojurescript - mblakele
http://mjg123.github.com/pacman/pacman.html
======
mblakele
Source is at <https://github.com/mjg123/pacman/tree/gh-pages>

There was a warning that my late-2010 MacBook Air running Chrome was "too
slow", but I still found it playable.

